# This will make you want to walk away from Trashouts.......



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

40% mortality rate........

http://gma.yahoo.com/home-used-hoar...antavirus-052715144--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

WTF. Whats next.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Yikes - that's twisted


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

It's not true. Test's came back and it wasn't what virus they thought.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have always stressed gloves, respirators, body suits, etc, with new guys when going into properties. Some of them shrug it off like they are invincible. We have seen staph infections, lung ailments, lice, fleas, rat bites, etc. It really is not worth the money.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Forget the trashouts. I don't even want to change a light bulb in a house like that!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Which brings up a hypothetical situation, guy goes into a house with A. mold B. mice/animal feces C. ?? and gets sick from one of the above, and wasn't wearing PPE(maybe it was encouraged/required, maybe it wasn't). 

Would workers comp cover something like that? I would assume so, but thought I'd ask for you more expert insurance guys out there.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Which brings up a hypothetical situation, guy goes into a house with A. mold B. mice/animal feces C. ?? and gets sick from one of the above, and wasn't wearing PPE(maybe it was encouraged/required, maybe it wasn't).
> 
> Would workers comp cover something like that? I would assume so, but thought I'd ask for you more expert insurance guys out there.


They'd have to if they're covered under it I believe but you could possibly charged with negligence in sending them in. I'm not a pro but Fremont might be able to help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Which brings up a hypothetical situation, guy goes into a house with A. mold B. mice/animal feces C. ?? and gets sick from one of the above, and wasn't wearing PPE(maybe it was encouraged/required, maybe it wasn't).
> 
> Would workers comp cover something like that? I would assume so, but thought I'd ask for you more expert insurance guys out there.


Its covered if proper OSHA guidelines are followed. MOLD maybe but it may be a fight since if you aren't rated for hazmat on the work comp policy and your on a job site they may say the property owner is liable and if you signed a "waiver of subrogation" (which most P&P Service Company contracts include) then you would probably be S.O.L.

Mice/Animal may be a little different since unlike mold its not "in the air naturally". I know a Nebraska guy that was hospitalized for nearly 6 months in oxygen tents and ICU/Sterile Rooms and Work Comp did not pay. 

Basically a crap shoot unless you are rated for that type of work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

How is it that the homeowner never got it?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They do get sick. Some blame the house over their lifestyle. Others just moved out and on and they don't know how. Kind of like all the folks that died 150 years ago from "natural causes".


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Those are nasty situations. When I was still an employee, I was forced to work in a house like that.. I'll spare the details but it was the first time I ever puked and cried at the same time


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

This is a great thread!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

AmeliaP said:


> How is it that the homeowner never got it?






According to a neighbor no cleaning was done there to kick the spores up into the air to be breathed.





Of course Matt would post an article like this on the day I bid a trash out.
Its been a few months since I've done one thanks to my other better paying work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

AmeliaP said:


> How is it that the homeowner never got it?


Long term elevated exposure immunity.

Over time small doses increase and as they do ones immunity does as well.

As opposed to someone who has not been living in such conditions then suddenly the immune system is bombarded with no prior exposure time to have built a resistance.


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

Ever since I broke off a cloud of dried feces dust and inhaled it while cleaning a toilet that squatters had been using for a year with no water, (a solid mass of it 8 inches thick) I always, always ALWAYS wear a mask.

ugh!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

My insurance excludes mold. That sounds nasty, I'm glad I dont do that type of work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

BigMonkey said:


> Ever since I broke off a cloud of dried feces dust and inhaled it while cleaning a toilet that squatters had been using for a year with no water, (a solid mass of it 8 inches thick) I always, always ALWAYS wear a mask.
> 
> ugh!


That sounds like the start to a marvel story where you get super powers. Did you get super powers?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Uh- oh - now were gonna get pics of somebody in a spandex body suit and a cape!:laughing:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> That sounds like the start to a marvel story where you get super powers. Did you get super powers?


LMAO.... that was a HOOT...


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Uh- oh - now were gonna get pics of somebody in a spandex body suit and a cape!:laughing:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Uh- oh - now were gonna get pics of somebody in a spandex body suit and a cape!:laughing:


Spandex is NOT a right it is a PRIVILEGE for VERY few.  This virus is spread by pregnant mice on their cycle. We had a state patrol officer go sweep out his vacation cabin. Neighbor went to see him and he was DEAD ! Neighbor had seen him 30 hours before !! NASTY


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


>


IS that a turd or a potato that has been baked too long ??


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> IS that a turd or a potato that has been baked too long ??


I'd say he baked on the bud :shifty: too long :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds serious. Not necessarily related to hoarding or trash outs though.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/09/1...rrying-after-yosemite-hantavirus-outbreak.xml


----------

